# Your TV does not support this programming content protection



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

I have a Panasonic plasma 1080p TV that now gets this error message. Is there a fix to this other than connecting the TV to the Directv device with component cables? My wireless mini genie does not have that option to connect with.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

tadam said:


> I have a Panasonic plasma 1080p TV that now gets this error message. Is there a fix to this other than connecting the TV to the Directv device with component cables? My wireless mini genie does not have that option to connect with.


Check online to see if your TV has a software update for it and if it does download it and install it.
The newer receivers / minis have a special cable connection that has to have to give it the component connection. If you call DTV they will probably send you that adapter / dongle.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

tadam said:


> I have a Panasonic plasma 1080p TV that now gets this error message. Is there a fix to this other than connecting the TV to the Directv device with component cables? My wireless mini genie does not have that option to connect with.


Try a different HDMI cable, try a different HDMI input on your TV, and try swapping that mini genie with another one if you have one. That would help track down what the problem actually is.


----------



## jrwinter (Sep 2, 2004)

Turn off the HDMI control in the main genie settings that stopped that message on mine!


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> Try a different HDMI cable, try a different HDMI input on your TV, and try swapping that mini genie with another one if you have one. That would help track down what the problem actually is.


I swapped out HDMI cables and my genie for the mini genie, still get the same message.


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

jrwinter said:


> Turn off the HDMI control in the main genie settings that stopped that message on mine!


Tried it and still the same message.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Is the HDMI passing through an AVR? I have seen the pass through cause issues with HDCP


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

That is cause by a incomplete HDMI handshake (changing the channel) will resolve the issue - It is caused by the Copy protection - Changing the HDMI cable does nothing - it's just a a Sync problem


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

I have read there is a HDMI powered switch that can "fool" the HDCP protocol which will allow the TV to operate normally via the HDMI only?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

tadam said:


> I have read there is a HDMI powered switch that can "fool" the HDCP protocol which will allow the TV to operate normally via the HDMI only?


Yes, actually I think it is a splitter, most people use them when they are sending a signal to 2 TVs from one DTV receiver.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> That is cause by a incomplete HDMI handshake (changing the channel) will resolve the issue - It is caused by the Copy protection - Changing the HDMI cable does nothing - it's just a a Sync problem


And only a mildly annoying problem. Doesn't seem to really mean anything and goes away quickly.

Rich


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

Rich said:


> And only a mildly annoying problem. Doesn't seem to really mean anything and goes away quickly.
> 
> Rich


It's more than a mildly annoying problem to me.....the error message does not go away and does not allow me to view any content. Furthermore, the TVs manual states that is is HDCP compliant and I had not had this issue approximately 2 months ago. I believe it is a Directv issue.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

tadam said:


> It's more than a mildly annoying problem to me.....the error message does not go away and does not allow me to view any content. Furthermore, the TVs manual states that is is HDCP compliant and I had not had this issue approximately 2 months ago. I believe it is a Directv issue.


Try going into Settings and Help, Settings, Display, Video and set Native to OFF. This will stop the TV from changing the resolution and might make the problem go away.

Note that I have been running my HR24-100 on my 2009 Samsung TV using Component cables and it is no different if you do not do the PPV movies on it.
My TV needs an update and I never did it.


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Try going into Settings and Help, Settings, Display, Video and set Native to OFF. This will stop the TV from changing the resolution and might make the problem go away.
> 
> Note that I have been running my HR24-100 on my 2009 Samsung TV using Component cables and it is no different if you do not do the PPV movies on it.
> My TV needs an update and I never did it.


Native was set to off. I have ordered a power HDMI splitter in hopes of solving the problem.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tadam said:


> It's more than a mildly annoying problem to me.....the error message does not go away and does not allow me to view any content. Furthermore, the TVs manual states that is is HDCP compliant and I had not had this issue approximately 2 months ago. I believe it is a Directv issue.


How long does that message stay up? I get them, but they go right away. This just started in the last few months on my set. I don't get those messages on any set but my 60" Panny plasma. It's only a couple years old. I don't think the box lasts more than a few seconds. I think if you switch to component wires, the warnings will go away...maybe.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> How long does that message stay up? I get them, but they go right away. This just started in the last few months on my set. I don't get those messages on any set but my 60" Panny plasma. It's only a couple years old. I don't think the box lasts more than a few seconds. I think if you switch to component wires, the warnings will go away...maybe.
> 
> Rich


All my equipment is HDCP compliant but on occasion I get the message. I gentle touch on the HDMI cable solves the issue.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> All my equipment is HDCP compliant but on occasion I get the message. I gentle touch on the HDMI cable solves the issue.


Sounds like his issue is a lot worse than ours are. Perhaps a bad HDMI cord? I never considered them to be a problem, but I've had two fail in the last year.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> Sounds like his issue is a lot worse than ours are. Perhaps a bad HDMI cord? I never considered them to be a problem, but I've had two fail in the last year.
> 
> Rich


It could be a bad HDMI cable or a bad HDMI input/output port.


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

I've switched out 4 HDMI cables and get the same error message on each of them. The message does not go away and does not allow me to watch any TV content. The message comes up after about 5 seconds after I plug the HDMI cable in the port and for the first 5 seconds, the picture and sound are great. I have tried wiggling the connections and that doesn't help either.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tadam said:


> I've switched out 4 HDMI cables and get the same error message on each of them. The message does not go away and does not allow me to watch any TV content. The message comes up after about 5 seconds after I plug the HDMI cable in the port and for the first 5 seconds, the picture and sound are great. I have tried wiggling the connections and that doesn't help either.


So, the message box just stays on all the time? If so, I'd be trying the component cables.

Rich


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

Rich said:


> So, the message box just stays on all the time? If so, I'd be trying the component cables.
> 
> Rich


Stays on all the time......I can't stand the picture with component cables. My new switcher will be here Tuesday and hopefully that will resolve it once and for all. Thanks.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tadam said:


> Stays on all the time......I can't stand the picture with component cables. My new switcher will be here Tuesday and hopefully that will resolve it once and for all. Thanks.


Geez, I think that's the first time we've had someone with a problem as bad as yours. Hope the switch solves the problem. Please let us know how you make out?

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

tadam said:


> Stays on all the time......I can't stand the picture with component cables. My new switcher will be here Tuesday and hopefully that will resolve it once and for all. Thanks.


Just to be sure, you are using a Red, Blue and Green for Video and Red and White for Audio with component cables.
Lots of people mistake the Red, White and Yellow for Component and they are SD only.

There is absolutely no difference on my TV.

???


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Just to be sure, you are using a Red, Blue and Green for Video and Red and White for Audio with component cables.
> Lots of people mistake the Red, White and Yellow for Component and they are SD only.
> 
> There is absolutely no difference on my TV.
> ...


I do see a real difference on my two 1080p plasmas. Never saw any difference on the 720p plasmas. I get a terrible picture on both 1080p plasmas with component cables.

Kinda surprised me when I first found this out.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> All my equipment is HDCP compliant but on occasion I get the message. I gentle touch on the HDMI cable solves the issue.


Try simply switching the HDMI input on the tv. My guess is you are tweaking the HDMI cable out of position and back in which eventually will destroy your connection.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> I do see a real difference on my two 1080p plasmas. Never saw any difference on the 720p plasmas. I get a terrible picture on both 1080p plasmas with component cables.
> 
> Kinda surprised me when I first found this out.
> 
> Rich


Could be the cables you where using. Yes analogue cables can make a huge difference including how they get routed.


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Try simply switching the HDMI input on the tv. My guess is you are tweaking the HDMI cable out of position and back in which eventually will destroy your connection.


I've tried every possible scenario from switching out cables to changing settings on my main genie in mini Genie nothing helps.
Yes the component cables are connected correctly


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

tadam said:


> I've tried every possible scenario from switching out cables to changing settings on my main genie in mini Genie nothing helps.
> Yes the component cables are connected correctly


OK, just had to be sure.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

tadam said:


> I've tried every possible scenario from switching out cables to changing settings on my main genie in mini Genie nothing helps.
> Yes the component cables are connected correctly


One more thing.
During the times you tried to get that message off the screen, did you press the Exit button ? The reason I ask is that if you press and hold that button for a couple of seconds it will switch your TV to SD mode. Pressing and holding it again will take it back to HD mode.
That could cause the Component cables to make your TV look really bad compared to HD mode.


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> One more thing.
> During the times you tried to get that message off the screen, did you press the Exit button ? The reason I ask is that if you press and hold that button for a couple of seconds it will switch your TV to SD mode. Pressing and holding it again will take it back to HD mode.
> That could cause the Component cables to make your TV look really bad compared to HD mode.


I did not press the exit button. I pressed the "OK" icon at the bottom of the message. Thanks.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Could be the cables you where using. Yes analogue cables can make a huge difference including how they get routed.


You don't think I was using composite cables, do you?

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> You don't think I was using composite cables, do you?
> 
> Rich


No. :lol:

But analogue cables are not at all created equal unlike HDMI cables for the most part.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> No. :lol:
> 
> But analogue cables are not at all created equal unlike HDMI cables for the most part.


The component cables I was using were heavy and cost me a bit more than I thought they should have. I did change to other component cables when I hit that wall, but nothing changed on either 1080p plasma, they just didn't like the component cables for whatever reason.

When it happened, I thought there was something wrong with the plasma, it was new and a gift from the NY Giants the last time they won the Super Bowl and I hooked it up in the same way the 720p plasma it replaced was hooked up. Surprised me when I saw that crappy picture, but when it finally dawned on me that the component cables were on that input I quickly put an HDMI cable on it and the PQ came right back.

Rich


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

My 1080p plasma came with three "chokes" for using with component cables. Two chokes are used - one each end of the TV's power cable - and the third one on the TV end of the component cable.

Don't know if this makes any difference to a crummy component picture or not, as I've never tried using component without the "chokes." Component looks pretty darn good in most cases. Obviously, you'd want HDMI wherever possible, though.

I certainly understand the frustrations created by all this HDCP nonsense! (Somewhere in this forum months back I believe I'd posted pictures of the chokes.)


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

The powered HDMI splitter arrived today and it did indeed fix my issue. Thanks to all for trying to help me out.


----------



## macnero (Jan 8, 2017)

tadam said:


> The powered HDMI splitter arrived today and it did indeed fix my issue. Thanks to all for trying to help me out.


Can you tell me which model splitter you purchased? I am at my wits end with this error...


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

macnero said:


> Can you tell me which model splitter you purchased? I am at my wits end with this error...


Copy and paste in Amazon:

*CKITZE BG-520 HDMI 1x2 3D splitter v1.3 HDCP 2 ports switcher 3 4 5 8 PS3 XBOX360 DVD Blu-ray*


----------



## macnero (Jan 8, 2017)

tadam said:


> Copy and paste in Amazon:
> 
> *CKITZE BG-520 HDMI 1x2 3D splitter v1.3 HDCP 2 ports switcher 3 4 5 8 PS3 XBOX360 DVD Blu-ray*


Great, thanks and much appreciated


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tadam said:


> Copy and paste in Amazon:
> 
> *CKITZE BG-520 HDMI 1x2 3D splitter v1.3 HDCP 2 ports switcher 3 4 5 8 PS3 XBOX360 DVD Blu-ray*


Or you could do this: Amazon.com: CKITZE BG-520 HDMI 1x2 3D splitter v1.3 HDCP 2 ports switcher 3 4 5 8 PS3 XBOX36...

Just click on the link.


----------

